# Is South Carolina going to be the one to start the second civil war?



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope so! South Carolina House passes bill making 'Obamacare' implementation a crime - Washington Times

Not shot down by our Senate yet!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We lost the civil war Feds trump state . I give them a A for effort but going no where.
Supreme Court already ruled it a TAX there for he can do what ever he wants.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I sure hope so!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I support the sentiment. However it will not stand a Constitutional test. A state cannot declare a Federal law illegal with a state law. Such grandstanding just reinforces ignorance and is not a winning strategy.

What Senator Cruz did was nothing short of self serving and stupid. However what the House is doing is the best strategy.

Per the Constitution spending bills originate in the House. The house is prioritizing spending as the Constitution says it should. The Senate's job is to approve or suggest changes.

I do not see the shutdown by the House as a losing strategy for Republicans.

If one looks at things outside politics, an all or nothing strategy is foolish. Everyone knows not to put the welfare of of their family at risk. Gradually people are seeing this.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Lets be honest and real here, Obama has gotten anything he wanted up until now because "Oh, he's black. Let him have what he wants or people will NEVER hear the end of it." Now that it's actually taking thousands of dollars directly out of EVERYBODY'S pockets... Their finally saying _enough's enough!_ Black or white, doesn't matter anymore when he's stealing directly from you. How bad is it when a single black mother is the one trying to off him in the white house?!? If ANYBODY is an Obama constituent...


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Lets be honest and real here, Obama has gotten anything he wanted up until now because "Oh, he's black. Let him have what he wants or people will NEVER hear the end of it." Now that it's actually taking thousands of dollars directly out of EVERYBODY'S pockets... Their finally saying _enough's enough!_ Black or white, doesn't matter anymore when he's stealing directly from you. How bad is it when a single black mother is the one trying to off him in the white house?!? If ANYBODY is an Obama constituent...


Really? ..... Really? ....... REALLY! ... the fact that The president belongs to a massive gang called the Democrats who have always controlled the senate and have at times even controlled the house too had zero impact on getting what he wanted? It all draws down to him being half black?

Why does everybody have to bring up race? I mean I bet Bush was able to start two wars ONLY because he was WHITE ...said nobody ever! perhaps were having a cultural barrier which prevents us from understanding the context of each others messages but I don't see how race is at all relevant and is not even worth mention in your comment it's actually a distraction towards what your trying to say IMO.

But in regards to your talk about civil war I say sit down and shut up about that! Sure use state government to pass a bill through the senate and hours and have the gov sign it into law THEN let your state attempt to enforce it I would support your states efforts and it would be VERY interesting to watch if they were allowed to keep the healthcare out. I'm sure the federal government would threaten to cut off federal funding and that would be enough to get them to fall back in line...

it's all just going through the motions of opposing Obamacare but at the end of the day they are gonna fall in line and sign up like everybody else... If I'm wrong well then maybe i'd have more respect for thoes that stand against it without giving in!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> Really? ..... Really? ....... REALLY! ... the fact that The president belongs to a massive gang called the Democrats who have always controlled the senate and have at times even controlled the house too had zero impact on getting what he wanted? It all draws down to him being half black?
> 
> Why does everybody have to bring up race? I mean I bet Bush was able to start two wars ONLY because he was WHITE ...said nobody ever! perhaps were having a cultural barrier which prevents us from understanding the context of each others messages but I don't see how race is at all relevant and is not even worth mention in your comment it's actually a distraction towards what your trying to say IMO.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

You don't suppose it had anything to do with him even getting elected? To each their own. Believe what you like.


----------



## C-dawg (Oct 5, 2013)

For those of you who don't think so, you clearly have your heads in the sand for one reason or another.

I'm sure there is no pursuading you otherwise so I won't waste time. 

The ONLY reason, let me say that again, ONLY REASON BO was elected was because he is "black". PERIOD. 

Stating so doesn't make you a racist. IT IS A FACT! Do some critical thinking and connect the dots. 

Race is the most relevant piece of the Obama election puzzle in '08. In '12 it was fraud.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

C-dawg said:


> For those of you who don't think so, you clearly have your heads in the sand for one reason or another.
> 
> I'm sure there is no pursuading you otherwise so I won't waste time.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, and_ thank God for people not afraid to speak the truth, even when it's not the popular opinion!!!_

_When_ will the Sheeple stop being afraid?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The feds also say marijuana is illegal. 20 states and DC have made it legal, and the feds don't do anything about it... usually.

So yeah, it should work the other way too, right? The feds say its mandatory, the state says they can go pound sand. Go South Carolina!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> You don't suppose it had anything to do with him even getting elected? To each their own. Believe what you like.


with all due respect... NO SH**!! it helped him get elected Hilary played the gender card too I don't blame neither of them lol (watch the first 30sec.)






I think Hillary play it much more than Obama did the black card openly but they both did lol Sure it helped him get elected but don't confuse the facts his political part controlled the senate and house for a while THAT helped him get what he wanted. As to getting elected sure many black people voted for him just because he was black shit I'm gay and if anybody was gay running for office 9/10 id vote for them too! lol It's the same way it has always been white people vote for other white people simply because they can relate to them. Wrong or right many people do it that's why canidates work so hard to try to relate to the people that vote to help get there vote while not having to agree 100% on the issues.

Also to speak my mind the fact that the previous president was a complete fool that screwed over the people aka starting costly wars starting the recession ect ect. has resulted in a strong likely hood that the democratic party was going to WIN the presidency! That's why Hillary tried so flipping hard to win the primary because she knew that was pretty much would mean she would win the presidency had she knocked of Obama!

I really followed that primary closely and Obama come out of know where from Iowa and caught her off guard and it was a pretty intresting primary but she eventually could not go any further and dropped out and in line with Obama. It's politics I'm sure your a republican but honestly did you really think McCain had a shot in hell to win against a democrats right after Bush finished messing things up enough?

Sure oddly Obama turned out to be worse (I still wonder how is that possible after bush...) and with the Tea party branching off the 2016 election may still be a horse race but is leaning republican. You never notice the recent trend of Republican, Democrat, Republican, Democrat, Republican, Democrat, hmmmm who the frick do you think will be elected next  they take turns F***ing up the country and to say the Obama stole the turn of a republican because he was black is offensive lol He waited his turn to destroy the country and fought his battles in his primary fairly IMO.


----------

